# Post all your queeries about Simoco Mobiles here



## aritrap (Sep 24, 2006)

Just a week back, Simoco mobiles have been launched in Kolkata. These mobiles have been made in India and are dirt cheap. Just providing some info about these mobiles.

SIMOCO Mobiles : The Dream Machine

SM611 (Rs. 7685)
65K TFT, 1.3 MP Camera,Touch Screen,WAP/GPRS/Web Mail, MP3 & MP4 support, 128 MB T-Flash memory card included.

SM488 (Rs.6965)
65K TFT, 1.3 MP Camera,Touch Screen,WAP 1.2.1/GPRS, MP3 & MP4 support, 128 MB T-Flash memory card included.

SM477 (Rs.7435)[slider phone like the Samsung D series]
65K TFT, 1.3 MP Camera,PC camera support,WAP/GPRS/Web Mail, MP3 & 3GP support, 128 MB T-Flash memory card included.

SM466 (Rs.6865)
265K QCIF TFT screen,1.3MP camera, mp3/mp4/3gp support, TV out PAL(BG),GPRS/WAP/web mail,128 MB T-Flash memory card included

SM377 (Rs.4875)
65K QVGA TFT screen,1.3 MP camera, mp3/avi support, 128 MB T-Flash memory card included.

SM366 (Rs.5265)
65K TFT screen,1.3 MP camera, mp3/avi support, 128 MB T-Flash memory card included.

SM266 (Rs.2495)
Bar type phone with soft keypad, 64K display, FM radio, polyphonic ringtones, stereo headset, call conference facility

SM121 (Rs.2095)
Bar type phone with soft keypad, 64K display, see through display, FM radio, polyphonic ringtones, stereo headset, call conference facility

The advertisment for these phones had come out on 20th or 19th september 2006, The Telegraph


----------



## subratabera (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks aritrap for the info. Can you please post some pictures of SIMOCO mobiles and also their website address, if any...

Subrata Bera.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 25, 2006)

r they good? Btw they arent exactly DIRT cheap


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 25, 2006)

hi aritrap, 
i think Simoco has FM radio only on 2 low budget phones..., other handsets not support FM...
BTW, you know about signal reception, voice clarity and Battery backup??


----------



## aritrap (Sep 25, 2006)

i hven't really received much info on these phones yet and so can't say if there is FM radio only in the low budget phones.


----------



## supernova (Sep 25, 2006)

My Concern
  --> Signal reception
  --> Battery Backup
  --> Will they last long enough


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 26, 2006)

hey guys unlike any other *mobile manufacturers* Simoco mobiles are built in domestic market so they can produce these mobiles at *real* prices


----------



## subratabera (Sep 26, 2006)

Anybody please post PICTURES, IMAGES, SCREENSHOTS or WEBSITE ADDRESS of SIMOCO MOBILES...


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 26, 2006)

i think i might give a thought to SM611 (Rs. 7685)
{ 65K TFT, 1.3 MP Camera,Touch Screen,WAP/GPRS/Web Mail, MP3 & MP4 support, 128 MB T-Flash memory card included } if it came with *262k colors* ,*fm radio* ,*stereo mp3* and a *3mp camera*  ha ha ha


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 27, 2006)

@subratabera...
Simoco india mobiles have no website yet.... i can't find anything, and they also not provide web address on their advertisement on local newspaper...so i guess it....


----------



## supernova (Sep 27, 2006)

I am sure SIMOCO must be supported by some lala promoter. 

--> there marketing team has not yet managed to get a website running or they are not sure about its relevance
--> no major bang marketing happening. Like no contests, SIMOCO as prize, sponsors, road shows etc.

They need to do some serious publicity to attract Nokia Fan Country.


----------



## subratabera (Oct 2, 2006)

Any new news...


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 2, 2006)

their manufacturing facility is near my office.People from Calcutta will know when I say their office is in Salt Lake Electronic Complex near Infinity Bldg.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 3, 2006)

Those phone sucks bigtime ... a very bad investment .. the so called 1.3 MP camera can do max. 640*480 ... and the java support is uber low quality .. the phone hangs while loading Opera Mini ..


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 3, 2006)

@deathvirus_me : Hw do u knw bro?Did u buy one?Hw's the touchscreen and stylus?


----------



## aritrap (Oct 9, 2006)

The Simoco distributors are 
Gee Pee Infotech Pvt Ltd
34/1/Q Pramathesh Barua Sarani Kolkata - 700019, Ballygunge Phari(beside Bengal Science College)
Ph - 033 2476 0931


----------



## iMav (Oct 9, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Those phone sucks bigtime ... a very bad investment .. the so called 1.3 MP camera can do max. 640*480 ... and the java support is uber low quality .. the phone hangs while loading Opera Mini ..


 .... bhul gaya ki indian hai


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 9, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> .... bhul gaya ki indian hai


 Nothing to laugh about bro.
Hey they are trying to build a mobile phone domestically and its a nice effort.Well for big companies like Nokia and Sony ericsson they earn millions from India but have never ever bothered to setup a shop in India.We end up paying almost twice the actual price of a mobile phone than anyone wud pay in Europe.

*please refrain from making any stupid comments about the mobile phones being bad or they suck before actually testing them.Write a proper review in the REVIEW section and post the url here.*


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 10, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Those phone sucks bigtime ... a very bad investment .. the so called 1.3 MP camera can do max. 640*480 ... and the java support is uber low quality .. the phone hangs while loading Opera Mini ..


1.3 MP camera have 640x480 resolution outstanding camera 

@sabret00the....
Haier also offers touchscreen phones near around same price... so whats the profits 4 us(customers)????


----------



## iMav (Oct 10, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> .Well for big companies like Nokia and Sony ericsson they earn millions from India but have never ever bothered to setup a shop in India.We end up paying almost twice the actual price of a mobile phone than anyone wud pay in Europe.


 apparently ur not aware of the news happening ....



> Chennai: With the official opening of Nokia India's plant slated for March 11, the company is in the process of testing, verifying the production line, recruiting people and training them. Nokia's entry-level handset, the 1100, is being manufactured at the plant and by March this year the company would be ready to handle the higher volumes that it anticipates, said company officials. The officials say the company began the manufacture of the basic handset 1100 to overcome all initial glitches.
> 
> The 1100 handset is one of the models that Nokia has designed and introduced with Indian customers in mind. Its features include a built-in flashlight. The company has recruited about 600 employees and has begun training them. By the end of this year the company plans to employ about 2,000 employees.
> 
> Nokia signed an agreement with the Tamil Nadu Government in April 2005 to set up a manufacturing plant at Sriperumbudur, about 50 km west of Chennai on a 210-acre plot. The facility has been designated a product-specific special economic zone.At that time, the State Government had said that the company would invest US$150mn (about Rs650 crore) in the plant, its 10th such facility across the world. The plant will manufacture GSM (Global System for Mobile Communication) handsets.


 .... this news i hav since 22 Jan 2006 ..... i am sorry mods as this is very old i am not sure abt the source ...... and i never said that they are bad or anything i just said they are indian ...... its a statement open to intrepretation ..... and let me tell u we are not paying for nokia anything extra the prices here are the same as in japan (chked for n91 prices were hovering around the 25k mark) ..... so don say something without knowing the details ....


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 10, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> apparently ur not aware of the news happening ....
> 
> .... this news i hav since 22 Jan 2006 ..... i am sorry mods as this is very old i am not sure abt the source ...... and i never said that they are bad or anything i just said they are indian ...... its a statement open to intrepretation ..... and let me tell u we are not paying for nokia anything extra the prices here are the same as in japan (chked for n91 prices were hovering around the 25k mark) ..... so don say something without knowing the details ....



See I'am not trying to pic up a fight here.But I think one shud appreciate a domestic company trying its best to bring out a couple of cheap and more or less vfm mobile phones.


----------



## aritrap (Oct 13, 2006)

Just website on Simoco mobiles along with their pictures. The address is : 
*aritrap06.googlepages.com/home

The pictures have been scanned froma newspaper and are grainy. Sorry for that. Send your replies on how you like them to me at : aritra_p13@yahoo.co.in


----------



## debasish13 (Dec 26, 2006)

their site is www.simoco.net. pics & features r available their. they r looking great . But can any body tell me does thiese phones ( like sm466) have modem , to connect pc to internet by airtel/hutch gprs ??


----------



## gopal_mandal (Dec 8, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> r they good? Btw they arent exactly DIRT cheap


 
Please tel me details about Simoco mobile SM1000 model


----------



## Cerebral_Assassin (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi...
m using SIMOCO SM966..can any one tell me abt the Airtell NOP settings on that set.
I have recharged Airtel gprs card (Rs/-104) but when I send sms NOP to 2567 for NOP settings,I got the following message from Airtell....

"We have tried to update ur settings for gprs services but ur CECT Q86 does not supportautomatic configuration of settings.. "

What should I do Next....If I get the NOP settings from Airtel customer care den tell me the procedure to put the settings manually in to the phone....


----------



## krates (Aug 30, 2008)

*SM611 (Rs. 7685)
65K TFT, 1.3 MP Camera,Touch Screen,WAP/GPRS/Web Mail, MP3 & MP4 support, 128 MB T-Flash memory card included.*

lol remove the touch screen and K550i will kick it's a$$


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 30, 2008)

2 years old phone, Simoco is mainly chinese sets with Indian brand logo


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 30, 2008)

Seems like chinese phones, branded in india ...

Models resembles cKing, Usha Lexus, GeePee 

I have a friend got one from Pantaloon Store, Bhubaneswar and now he is running here and there for service support.


----------



## Cerebral_Assassin (Aug 31, 2008)

hey guys...plz tell me where can i found the PC suite & related softwares of theses handsets.... the default browser of the phone does not support xhtml.. so orkut and so many other websites does not open through the browser...


----------

